# Huddler has to be the worst interface on the Planet for a Forum



## bbally (Jan 22, 2011)

As I continue to try and post and work with this Huddler engine, I have come to the conclusion that while I like our forum, the software engine underlying it is absolutely the worst piece of crap ever compiled as code.

Everything on interfacing with this platform to create any kind of a post over a simple text response is just a complete PITA.

IMO it is time to drop this platform and go to a platform that is finished, works well and that you can actually post to without five thousands clicks and drop down menus covering up what you are trying to do.

'nuf said..... hit the lever and flush the turd.


----------



## chefrob (Jan 22, 2011)

see, that's just funny...............true, but funny!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 22, 2011)

Count me in this group too


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 22, 2011)

I guess I have not experienced what you have. I'm not saying there aren't things I miss about the old format and dislike about the new one but what exactly do you run into problems with? I don't seem to have and issues posting, starting threads, adding photo's, etc. Yea its different than the last platform but once I figured it out I haven't had any issues. Just curious what frustrates you.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 22, 2011)

I know this is something that Jeff is using to try to make the forum pay for it's self and that is fine, but there are a lot of other forums out there with better code that are capable of running ads also.

I have to agree with what is said about Huddler's software.

Jeff lets go back to vBulletin PLEASE...


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 22, 2011)

I know a small number of you have never cared for the Huddler platform.. I still plan to win you over at some point
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






In the meantime.. Huddler is the platform we are on and where we are staying. Just feel like I need to be frank about that.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 23, 2011)

I guess I'm with Rob... took a little getting used to, but once I got the hang of it I haven't  had any issues really.


----------

